# Rebuildable Question



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> apparently SABS has put a new law on all electrical wires (So chargers etc) which was implimented yesterday (just our luck) if anything we may have to send the chargers back but we will keep you all informed


Ah man! So not cool of them! Cant wait for the clearo's tho, my 16 has now been punished and on its last legs..
Also, im thinking of buying the rocket rda, how is it for a beginner rebuildable? Just want something cheap that i can play around with..


----------



## fred1sa (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Ah man! So not cool of them! Cant wait for the clearo's tho, my 16 has now been punished and on its last legs..
> Also, im thinking of buying the rocket rda, how is it for a beginner rebuildable? Just want something cheap that i can play around with..


Rather go with the laugh clone. Much better build quality. My rocket(not from vapeking) came with an uneven window section and thus couldn't seal properly. Wasted a lot of juice before I picked that up.


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Rocket is a good beginners rebuildable but we out of stock, I am sure the other Kayfun clones will be just as easy though


Ah man, lol, sorry i got my names all confused! i meant the ERA RDA Mini dripper for R90


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Ah man, lol, sorry i got my names all confused! i meant the ERA RDA Mini dripper for R90


a dripper is nice for starters. anyone should do the trick. no worries with tanks, just building the coils. the flavour and the plumes are just gr8. However, eventually you will have to go tank again, for driving a dripper is not good...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> a dripper is nice for starters. anyone should do the trick. no worries with tanks, just building the coils. the flavour and the plumes are just gr8. However, eventually you will have to go tank again, for driving a dripper is not good...


Haha, thanks Tom! I just want to build coils now and vape the dripper @ home, will use the clearo at work and on the go.. Cant watch one more coil build video without wanting to build one now.. Lol


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

then go for a dripper. that's what i did too. they are affordable and a good testing ground for coil building. But....be aware of that move, there is no turning back after having tried that!


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> then go for a dripper. that's what i did too. they are affordable and a good testing ground for coil building. But....be aware of that move, there is no turning back after having tried that!


Awesome! Will order it with the 30B's when they arrive!  Is it that good? Am i going to need a wheel chair?


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> apparently SABS has put a new law on all electrical wires (So chargers etc) which was implimented yesterday (just our luck) if anything we may have to send the chargers back but we will keep you all informed


that is a real bummer....i was considering for the past few days a better charger, the only 2 I am considering are the I4 or Efest Luc4. so, was quite excited about you bringing those in. Stupid law and regulation changes...Kim Jong somewhere advising?


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Awesome! Will order it with the 30B's when they arrive!  Is it that good? Am i going to need a wheel chair?


well, coming from the "normal" tanks....yes, it is that good. First, the fun making the coil, even if it takes a while for your first decent one. Learning by doing! Second, the flavor and the clouds are really so much better. Third, if you are still looking for your ADV...you can quickly change flavor.
I am using my dripper every evening. And I have not yet started going for dual coils.


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> well, coming from the "normal" tanks....yes, it is that good. First, the fun making the coil, even if it takes a while for your first decent one. Learning by doing! Second, the flavor and the clouds are really so much better. Third, if you are still looking for your ADV...you can quickly change flavor.
> I am using my dripper every evening.


Oh wow, that does sound great! I have only been vaping on a iClear 16 so the rest of the vape world is still a unknown to me! I think im going to place my order right away! Thanks for the push over the edge Tom  When my girlfriend unleashes satans wrath on me ill tell her you convinced me  Haha, im just kidding, but seriously!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Oh wow, that does sound great! I have only been vaping on a iClear 16 so the rest of the vape world is still a unknown to me! I think im going to place my order right away! Thanks for the push over the edge Tom  When my girlfriend unleashes satans wrath on me ill tell her you convinced me  Haha, im just kidding, but seriously!!


Just a word of warning. Them Era RDA's is very small. I have one and built it only once. No tale holes makes it a bit of a ***** to build. If you have very tiny hands, go for it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Just a word of warning. Them Era RDA's is very small. I have one and built it only once. No tale holes makes it a bit of a ***** to build. If you have very tiny hands, go for it!


ui, you see....good that there are peeps around with specific xp. I was talking dripper's in general! @Smokyg

I am using the Igo-L, @TylerD I know you are using the Igo-W, how does the size compare between the Igo and Era?


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

... i think we are busy hijacking a thread.
sorry @Stroodlepuff 
EDIT: Agree, moved to a new thread for you.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (29/1/14)

@Smokyg , I have the ERA mini dripper and I agree with @TylerD this thing is small, I don't bother with it anymore. 

The Helios clone is decent size dripper at R160 (I think?) from @Cape vaping supplies , only think I don't like about it is that the posts are allen screws, not normal screw head, would really prefer something with a normal phillips screw head.

As for the rocket, if you build it properly, fill it in the correct manner, blocking airholes upside down just catch the threads, flip it upside down and tighten etc then it's a pretty amazing vape, BUT it will leak at some point in my experience, maybe not always badly, maybe not every single tank. I'm now keen to upgrade to a better kayfun clone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

omg... @Cape vaping supplies you have the Helios clone in stock? I bought one last weekend in Germany... I liked the holes in the posts. If I would have known that... I'd rather buy stuff here.


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

It is time @Cape vaping supplies gets their web site sorted out so we can know what they have and they can get more money methinks? Holes in the posts are always easier to build in my experience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

@TylerD & @1am7h30n3 , you guys keen on getting rid of your Era's? Just let me know how much you are willing to let them go for.

I helped my dad build wooden models boats and also quite a bit of electronics so small things arn't a problem for me.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (29/1/14)

Ideal would be 3 posts (for dual/quad coils) with holes in the posts and philips screw heads. Seems like that is all covered in igo-w? Not sure who stocks any igo-w in SA though, I see one listed on www.vapesa.co.za but stock:0...


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Ideal would be 3 posts (for dual/quad coils) with holes in the posts and philips screw heads. Seems like that is all covered in igo-w? Not sure who stocks any igo-w in SA though, I see one listed on www.vapesa.co.za but stock:0...


I just watched a RIP Trippers review on the igo-w3, looks like a spectacular dripper!! Quad posts, adjustable air holes....


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> I just watched a RIP Trippers review on the igo-w3, looks like a spectacular dripper!! Quad posts, adjustable air holes....


If you post enough creative pictures on the face behind the post thread, you might just grab the Igo-L!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Matthee said:


> If you post enough creative pictures on the face behind the post thread, you might just grab the Igo-L!


Haha! Thats what i was aiming for with the 2nd batch of pictures! Dont want to seem desperate or greedy by posting my whole facebook photo collection on the forum tho


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (29/1/14)

@Smokyg , look at this guy trying to buy all these ERA RDA's at a good price hahaha...

It's not so much that the problem is that it's too small to build on, wrapping a coil in that space is not a problem. I dunno what it was, maybe too small to get nice airflow around the coils or too small to get a decent amount of wick in there. 

Yeah, I would be willing to let mine go, I'm in Centurion area, working Randburg side, where you hail from?

RiP Trippers is awesome hey?! I learnt everything (not much lol) I know about rebuilding from him. "Sick as t*ts!" If you do find a source on IGO-W's please let me know, I may very well be keen to pick one up.


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

that is the reason why I have not started with dual coils, the Igo-L has 2 posts, and just one airhole (btw, this needs to opened up from the original micro diameter to 1.5mm, or bigger if you want more airflow). I just don't want to mess around with an additional airhole, so left it at that.


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Smokyg ,
> The Helios clone is decent size dripper at R160 (I think?) from @Cape vaping supplies , only think I don't like about it is that the posts are allen screws, not normal screw head, would really prefer something with a normal phillips screw head.


Can one not replace them with phillips screws?


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Smokyg , look at this guy trying to buy all these ERA RDA's at a good price hahaha...
> 
> It's not so much that the problem is that it's too small to build on, wrapping a coil in that space is not a problem. I dunno what it was, maybe too small to get nice airflow around the coils or too small to get a decent amount of wick in there.
> 
> ...


LOL! Yeah, have to bargain hey! Or else you will sit with a lot of expensive stuff and no money in the bank! 

Cool stuff! I live in benoni and work in Rosebank! I do take the gautrain to work and back so no transport during the day, but i can twist the drivers arm to drive me around if the need be! Its brilliant!! I love his channel! 

I will do so for sure dude!


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (29/1/14)

@Matthee , that is one heck of an awesome idea, wait why didn't I think of that?!?!? LOL! Anybody got any ideas on where I can get tiny screws that would replace the allen set screws on the Helios RDA clone?

@Smokyg i'm gonna pop u a PM and we can see if we can sort this ERA thing out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Matthee , that is one heck of an awesome idea, wait why didn't I think of that?!?!? LOL! Anybody got any ideas on where I can get tiny screws that would replace the allen set screws on the Helios RDA clone?
> 
> @Smokyg i'm gonna pop u a PM and we can see if we can sort this ERA thing out...


Check the Rocket's screws maybe?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (29/1/14)

@Matthee , if I recall correctly I did already check rocket and other random RBA's that I have lying around, I didn't find anything as small as the screw for the Helios (not even the ERA RDA lol), will give it another quick squiz when I get home just in case I missed an easy solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> @TylerD & @1am7h30n3 , you guys keen on getting rid of your Era's? Just let me know how much you are willing to let them go for.
> 
> I helped my dad build wooden models boats and also quite a bit of electronics so small things arn't a problem for me.


I'll bring to the meet. If you like it, you take it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

I


Tom said:


> ui, you see....good that there are peeps around with specific xp. I was talking dripper's in general! @Smokyg
> 
> I am using the Igo-L, @TylerD I know you are using the Igo-W, how does the size compare between the Igo and Era?


t is about half the size of the IGO-l Tom. Very tiny.


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Oh


TylerD said:


> I'll bring to the meet. If you like it, you take it.


wow, thanks @TylerD  That be awesome! Ill give you something for your efforts, and its the right thing to do!


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Oh
> 
> wow, thanks @TylerD  That be awesome! Ill give you something for your efforts, and its the right thing to do!


No problem Smokey. Glad to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> only think I don't like about it is that the posts are allen screws, not normal screw head, would really prefer something with a normal phillips screw head.


M2 x 5 is optimal, M2 x 6 works too

source: german forum, link can be posted for the peeps - zet understend jerman -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

here we go, they have 5mm lenght as well, just don't know if they sell 2 off or if the drive to PTA is worth it 
http://www.screwman.co.za/products/item/stainless-steel-products/51340-phillips


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> M2 x 5 is optimal, M2 x 6 works too
> 
> source: german forum, link can be posted for the peeps - zet understend jerman -



Most bolt and nut stores would have that even engineering supply stores, some hardwares might have them to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Ideal would be 3 posts (for dual/quad coils) with holes in the posts and philips screw heads. Seems like that is all covered in igo-w? Not sure who stocks any igo-w in SA though, I see one listed on www.vapesa.co.za but stock:0...



When i spoke to vapeSa in Dec, they said they were out of stock of igoW and only had one IgoL left (which i bought) but they said they would be ordering more in the new year. My guess is they will get more in pretty soon. But you can contact them to find out. The guy from VapeSa is very responsive and helpful.


----------

